# Greatest Pokemon Dialogue



## Awdofgum (Apr 13, 2008)

My personal favorite was in the Original games,
"Hi! I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear!"

Post you're favorites, there has got to be more, i didn't read a lot the dialogue so i think i could have missed out.


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 13, 2008)

The girl in FR/LG that says she's sweaty after a battle. 

/immature


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh snap, thats how its gonna be?

D/P pokeschool


----------



## Urza (Apr 13, 2008)

"I wanna breed like you! I mean I wanna be a breeder with you! I mean...your Vulpix is nice..." --Brock to Suzie, Pokemon Fashion Flash


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 13, 2008)

When I'm wearing my bikini, I'm at a loss for where to put my pokeballs!


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

"Wild Messingno has apeard"


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 13, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> When I'm wearing my bikini, I'm at a loss for where to put my pokeballs!



*excessive use of ROFL smiley goes here*


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 15, 2008)

Perverted old guy in front of Celadon City Gym said:
			
		

> Heheh! This Gym is great! It's full of women!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 15, 2008)

Pika pika!


----------



## JPH (Apr 15, 2008)

"I saw your feat from the grass"

- Grammatical Error in Pokemon Fire Red/Leaf Green


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 15, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Perverted old guy in front of Celadon City Gym said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Heheh! This Gym is great! It's full of women!


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 15, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> "I saw your feat from the grass"
> 
> - Grammatical Error in Pokemon Fire Red/Leaf Green


not necessarily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just started diamond, I started with the blue bird pokemon...:
"Pervert used Watersport!"


----------



## superrob (Apr 15, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah xD


----------



## Jax (Apr 15, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even better: Name your Metapod "Penis".

"Penis used Harden"


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 15, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> .TakaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Austinz (Apr 15, 2008)

^ Double LOL!


----------

